# Caribbean Bracelets



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Just aquired a very small quantity genuine NOS Caribbean bracelets with the shaped end pieces to fit 702 cases.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

You da man Roy!!!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

They will be on the next update, which may be today  , and there are only a few and only one per customer.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The end pieces are specifically for 702 cases, they are shaped to fit these.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes tt seems to be.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Your most welcome Ron.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

At work just now and can't order









Hopefully there will be one left when I get home! And I see you have the tropics too - it's going to be a nice evening perusing the site


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)




----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I was all set to order one and then looked at the one I got with my Montressor and it seems ive a mostly Carib one mixed with some Omega BOR bracelet parts...


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Looks good Jon, I don't think you can improve on that!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Colin, I think youre right mate. Ive noticed that some Carib barcelets have the rolled (folded?) links (Roys pic on RLT) and some have the solid links (Rons pic).... Mine has some of each! LOL

If you look on the left hand side of the pics you can see two rolled links, the rest are solid ended. The main thing is the end links work with the case and now ive looked closer I can see theyve not been filed down as I originally suspected, and are in fact original. The clasp is an Omega 1502 and offers quite a bit of adjustment if anyone was looking for something similar.


----------

